# Our Theodore (Ted) passed this morning



## Nancy McClelland

Another sad day today. Ted, a rescued Tort Lop passed away this morning and we buried him next to Bonnie. A little bit about him--he was abandoned in a garaged of a foreclosed home and it was just by luck that he was found and brought to us. He was a typical rabbit--he was nosy, loved his treats and food and wasn't bothered by anything. We don't know how old he was for sure, but we're positive he was older than ten years. The last couple of years with us he really slowed down a lot and probably slept about 21 hours a day--I was jealous. We are going to miss you my big boy--binky free at the bridge:rip:


----------



## tonyshuman

I am so sorry. He was a very handsome guy. I love the pic of him flopped out so comfortable! It sounds like he had a perfect life with you and was very lucky to find his way to your home. Binky free, Ted.

PS i hope you don't mind I embedded the pics in your post so we can see them w/o clicking on the links.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

What a lucky bunny who gets to sleep 21 hours a day. You will be missed.

Binkie Free Ted. ink iris:


----------



## JimD

I'm so sorry 

Binkie free gentle bun.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

oh i am so sorry for your loss, how horrible to be left like that but how lucky of him to have found you for you to love him the rest of the time he had.

Ted please say hi to Sooty and givve him nose bonks from me,lol


----------



## kirsterz09

sorry for you loss, it sounds like he had a lovely life with you.
Binky free Theodore :angelandbunny:


----------



## Fancy77

sorry for your loss what a cutie


----------



## myheart

So sorry to hear you lost such a handsome-looking guy. What beautiful pics of Ted. I am glad to hear that he knew a loving hand for the last few years of his life. He must have been one special bun to end up with such a special caregiver as yourself.

Binky-free Ted. You will be missed. :rainbow:

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun

I am so sorry. What a beautiful boy he was, and so lucky that he got to spend his later years with love and care from you.

God Bless, Ted. You will be missed.

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh Nancy, I'm so sorry to hear of Ted's passing. He was such a handsome bunny.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow: Sweet Ted.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

:rainbow:Binky-free, Ted! He sure was adorable! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## myLoki

So sorry. He looks like my baby Loki. It is eerie.

t.


----------



## cheryl

I'm sorry for your loss...Ted looked like such a sweet boy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Thanks everybody. Yesterday was such a crappy day. I was just getting over a cold and now I have the flu, so having to bury him when I feel like "boiled crap" wasn't the easiest task I've had lately. Five years ago, when we first got him, Ted was pretty frisky--he would run all over in the rabbit room doing binkies and moving everything around. He was also a climber, so I had to redefine "rabbit proof" a couple of times. The funniest thing and the most unique thing he did was to "play fetch". We had a wicker ball with a bell in it. I would roll it across the floor and he would chase it, pick it up and bring it back and drop it by me so we could do it again. He's the only rabbit I've ever had that did that. He did love play with his toys and tossing them around too. But, I think his first love was cardboard boxes and paper bags. Goodbye my big boy, myself, Nancy and Daniel miss you a lot--till we meet again.


----------



## hln917

I'm sorry for your loss. He was such a beautiful boy!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Well, my big old man it's been almost a week. I keep expecting to look at your hutch and see you there sleeping like so many other times these last couple of years. Your out of pain and you can binky free now my big boy--I miss you so **** much.


----------



## Carolyn

I'm so sorry for your tremendous loss, Nancy. Theodore is gorgeous.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry, what a handsome boy he was and sounds like he was a character too.

Dave


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Thanks everyone--it's hard to believe that today is a month since our big boy passed. I still remember him playing fetch and all his other personal little quirks. It was funny going over to his his and making sure he was still breathing as he slept so much I was never sure. We love you and miss you and it's still not easy walking past your resting place buddy. Rest in peace my big boy.


----------



## fuzz16

Binky Free lil Ted...he had a good last few years with you all after such a bad begining...I'm happy for that


----------



## bearbop

I am sorry for your lost he must have been a really good rabbit, I am proud that u saved him from the humane society. that is a good thing at you also gave him a second chance at life. It sounds like you had a great little rabbit.:rip:javascript:emoticon(':rip:',%20'images/emoticons/rip.gif')

Email me if u want someone to talk to


----------



## yngmea

he was blessed to find you
binky free ted


----------



## BunnyLovers

My husband normally writes for the site, but I decided it was time to write. I used to take Ted to school and he was so the favorite of the kids. One day the Fire Alarm went off, and the Fire Marshall was scared to death he had killed my rabbit by all the loud noise, the kids told the fire crew, oh don't worry "he's not dead he's Ted" he sleeps through everything. The only thing he never slept through was treats. haha. I miss my little old man. Love ya always. Mommy


----------



## LuvaBun

Lol! Ted was one chilled out bunny!

God Bless, beautiful boy!

Jan


----------



## Nancy McClelland

well my big boy, it's been four months since you left us. We miss you a lot. Stewart went to be with you this morning. We are going to place him next to you in the yard. We love you Ted.


----------



## jcottonl02

I'm so sorry 
Binky Free Ted

Jen


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi my big boy. It's hard to believe you've been gone for more than seven months. We were talking about you last nite--that you were one of our three climbers and the only bunny I've ever had that liked to play fetch. You were certainly unique and we miss you so much. I hope you're still getting your rest.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hey my big boy. Hard to believe it's been a year since we had to say goodbye. Sure do miss you old man.


----------



## LuvaBun

Can't believe it's been a year!

God Bless, beautiful boy!

Jan


----------



## Nancy McClelland

It's been 2 years my big boy--you sure left a big hole in our life. You're still the silliest rabbit I ever knew.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

hard to believe it's been almost 3 years now since Ted Passed away, I do miss him a bunch


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yeah, we miss our big, goofy boy. I still marvel at how much he could sleep.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

I wish I could sleep like him


----------



## Nancy McClelland

As do we all. Rest well my Teddy boy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Today is another of those anniversaries we all hate, almost as much as the spamming idiot that posted above. Our big boy left us three years ago today. He used to sleep so much that I always checked for breathing. He loved his treats, cardboard boxes and paper bags and would even play fetch with a wicker ball. We miss you big boy. Rest in peace and binky free.


----------



## JimD

ray:


----------



## gmas rabbit

They say it gets easier, you never quit missing them, despite how many more you have. Binky free big guy.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

when you have them around for soo long you get used to going in there each day and expecting to see them


----------



## Nancy McClelland

4 years where does the time go? Ted was such a funny boy. He'd open cabinets and drawers and in he'd go, so finding him was always such an adventure. When I went into the room he'd wake up and look at me but if I didn't have veggies or treats it was right back to sleep. Miss you my big boy, rest easy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

5 years already, where does the time go. You were such a joy to be around and all the students at school adored you big boy. I still tear up when I think about you--you were our only true ball player. Rest well my big boy.


----------



## pani

What a gorgeous bun he was, sounds like he was a wonderful addition to your family.


----------



## msmab

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest easy, sweet Ted.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Six years since you left my big old man. You were a world class climber and sleeper. Rest in peace old man, we sure do miss you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Seven years even though it doesn't seem possible that you've been gone that long. Still talk about you all the time, especially being a world class sleeper although Dogbert will always be the champ--15 seconds or less from bed to snoring. Still remember having to open all the drawers and doors to find you---to darn nosy and sneaky or how much fun you'd have with a new box or bag. Rest well my sweet boy.


----------



## HEM

Sorry for your loss
He was such a cute bunny and sounded like a great lil man!!!
Thank god that he was found and was able to move in with you.
Binky free lil bun


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

still miss the old guy, nothing stopped him from exploring


----------



## Nancy McClelland

8 years already, where does the time go? You will always be the smartest rabbit I've ever known or heard about. Loved plying fetch with you my big boy. You will always be so unique to us.


----------



## Sue

I too am sorry for your loss. No one understands, but bunny people how special these little critters are. I just gave my little bunny, Bob an extra hug today for your Teddy.
Love and Prayers!
Sue


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Thanks.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi there, my big boy--still thinking of you all the time.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

hello again my big, goofy boy. You were such an amazing rabbit--it's so hard to believe you have been gone for such a long time. A decade now, but my memories of all your tricks is still so fresh, especially how you'd play fetch. Rest in Peace and Binky Free my sweet one.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi there my big boy. 11 years now and I still mis you. You were by far the smartest rabbit I ever shared time with, and a world class sleeper. Rest in peace and binky free.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi there my sweet old man--still miss your antics a lot and we talk about you all the time--rest easy my silly boy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Another year since you left us for the bridge my sweet old man. You were probably our smartest bunny ever and you sure could climb--wire was not a barricade for you--still miss you a lot--bye til next year if I'm still here.


----------

